# GRS-16 Guide Rail Square - AWESOME!



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks nice but it sure seems way overpriced.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

WOW…$149.00…..not even certain how it works.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> WOW…$149.00…..not even certain how it works.
> 
> - Redoak49


good thing I bought Dewalt cause at one time I bought this and it was not even close to that price 
http://www.dewalt.com/products/accessories/tool-accessories/saw-accessories/track-saw-accessories/tracksaw-miter-gauge/dws5028

but you do not really need it cause with the track saw you make two marks on either end and then line the track up to the marks and boom it works


----------



## cstandi1 (Mar 31, 2016)

I am getting ready to purchase one. If you are spending the money on a $650 dollar track saw I would say you might want more accuracy than some pencil marks or plastic guide. It is a piece of machined aluminum with a custom clamp, not a piece of injection molded plastic. Might not be for everyone but I don't think $150 is completely unreasonable. Plus this allows for accurate cuts at a much faster rate.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> I am getting ready to purchase one. If you are spending the money on a $650 dollar track saw I would say you might want more accuracy than some pencil marks or plastic guide. It is a piece of machined aluminum with a custom clamp, not a piece of injection molded plastic. Might not be for everyone but I don t think $150 is completely unreasonable. Plus this allows for accurate cuts at a much faster rate.
> 
> - cstandi1


I use my track saw all the time I just do not see how it would help and yes I can cut fast and square with using 2 pencil marks…. I just do not see how it would help and as I said Dewalt had a similar accessory that was lots cheaper and no it was not made of plastic but cast aluminum but some things do not need to come off a CNC

BUT I do not mind spending money on quality when it counts so 
spending the money on a woodpeckers 24" or 36" Precision Woodworking T Square wood be better use of the money for a high quality tool to help exact your layouts

http://www.woodpeck.com/tsquare.html

but no we do not have to agree and if you want to buy the other thing GO for it


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## ihadmail (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you for this review!

I've been looking for something exactly like this for my Makita track saw for a while. It does seem a bit expensive, but then I compare it to the Parallel Dogs and Seneca Parallel guides that I bought hoping to achieve easier square cuts it's right on par.

I'll be ordering both of their products very soon.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

I was excited. Until I saw the price. Outrageous.


----------



## TSO (Mar 25, 2017)

Great forum, reviews and lively comments. A great place for us to hear what woodworkers need, like and/or dislike so we can be helpful with solutions or answers where that makes sense.

If we don't see or respond to a post directed at us, just reach out to us directly. We listen and respond 

Hans and Eric
[email protected]


----------



## Dovetail777 (Jan 17, 2016)

I received my GRS-16 PE last week and made cuts over the weekend. Here are my reactions:

Pros:
Accuracy of square cut (dead on 90)
Setup time (5 seconds)
Build quality (beautiful)
Value
Packing and shipping (outstanding packaging, well protected / fast shipping)

Cons:
NONE

I am selling my Festool angle unit. The vast majority of my cuts are 90s. I found the Festool to be very fussy to set at 90 and get an accurate cut. The GRS-16 beats the pants off the Festool angle unit.

To the issue of price - That's something everyone has to judge on their own. For me, when I look at the accuracy, speed of setup and build quality I find this tool to be fairly priced. I've purchased both inexpensive and expensive tools over the years and usually got what I paid for.

Hans & Eric - Great Job!

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## TSO (Mar 25, 2017)

> Hans & Eric - Great Job!
> 
> - Dovetail777


We accept compliments with the understanding that we need " to earn our wings everyday" - comments frequently are the basis for the next improvement. That's how the PE version came about after the original GRS-16 reached customers - it was direct request/suggestion from just a few customers.

The comment about the fussiness of the protractor head on the MFT-3 was heard by us earlier and contributed to the creation of our next product - the MTR-18 coming out in the second half of April.

We hear you and pay attention!
Hans and Eric


----------



## Spitfire1 (May 18, 2016)

How is it with a long track say the 118" guide rail?


----------

